# 3 weeks in Vietnam, trip report here



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

Spent 3 weeks in Vietnam this month, thought I'd type up a report. In my opinion, tt's not as easy as Thailand or the Philippines, but the girls are generally better. If you're staying for more than a couple of weeks and are interested in potentially getting a hot girlfriend rather than racking up lots of numbers, I'd say Vietnam is the place you want to be.

Trip highlights

- Stayed 9 days in Danang, and 14 days in Ho Chi Minh City. If I were you, I'd skip the small towns, head straight for the big cities (i.e. Hanoi or HCMC).
- Fucked 5 girls in total.
- One of the five was a 16 yo, and one of the five was a fairly damn hot virgin girl. The other three were 18, 18, and 19 years old. Definetely a place you can score prime foids.

Anyway, here's the pics. I've decided to, where possible, take videos of the foids. That's because snapshot pictures can make someone look unrealistically good or unrealistically bad depending on lighting/camera angle, plus getting creepshots on a camera is hard as the target tends to be always moving. Videos are much easier to see the 'real' foid.

*Foid 1*

18 year old girl in Danang. Fairly cute IMO. Got a video.





Your browser is not able to display this video.











Your browser is not able to display this video.








































































































*Foid 2*

This one was fairly mediocre - also in Danang. Video sucked cos of the lighting, I've put her tinder pics on here too.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





























































*Foid 3*

This was the 16 year old foid. Different room, as from now on I was in Ho Chi Minh City.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








































*Foid 4*

Fairly crap video, but you can kinda see her face. Unfortunately she was wearing these heavily looksminning glasses - once she took them off she looked way better. Put the tinder pics from her profile in here too.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


























































*5th foid*

The best looking one on the trip, and for the last week I just alternated between her and foid number 3. Couldn't get any videos, but here's a couple of pics of us together. I'll add a couple more to my next post (10 image limit). This one was a virgin too, so a fairly decent catch. Yeah she bled, yeah I can post the bedsheets if you really want proof of it:


















Yes I'm aware the formatting absolutely blows. Blame the shitty embedding software, not me.


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 29, 2019)

solid post. how is the tinder scene there ? 

you need to hit the gym and change haircut


----------



## Chuck14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Congrats OP. Is Foid 3 touching your dick in the vidya?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 29, 2019)

Holy shit I could imagine you slaying like this when ur bloatminned but I am in awe of how much pussy ur getting looking like this

Good job man


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 29, 2019)

place for an ad
contact pm

btw mirin fcking the 16 yo - 

You put 22 yo in tinder?


----------



## DidntRead (Aug 29, 2019)

Bloatmaxxed slayer tbh
Where are you planning to go next?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 29, 2019)

.


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 29, 2019)

itsOVER narcymaxxing and wannabechadmaxxing as usual. Thread is probably against the rules too as usual.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 29, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> itsOVER narcymaxxing and wannabechadmaxxing.


dude he is slaying...


----------



## pisslord (Aug 29, 2019)

brutal jbw and locationmaxx pill


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 29, 2019)

Chico Chicowski said:


> dude he is slaying...


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 29, 2019)

last girl looks good even tho i cant stand asian females


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> solid post. how is the tinder scene there ?
> 
> you need to hit the gym and change haircut



It's good in HCMC. I ran out of foids to swipe on after 4 days in Danang - and that's without (((tinderplus))), so it's not that I was swiping loads each day.

Chico said it best about the gym:








Chuck14 said:


> Congrats OP. Is Foid 3 touching your dick in the vidya?



She slapped my thigh. I'm pretty limited in what videos/pics I could take (or post) with her though - while it's legal in Vietnam (and in my home country, and really anywhere outside the cucked USA) to fuck a 16 yo, it's often not legal to take sexual pics of them.



dotacel said:


> Holy shit I could imagine you slaying like this when ur bloatminned but I am in awe of how much pussy ur getting looking like this
> 
> Good job man



No real need to be fully looksmaxed for Asia tbh. I still use the 'prime' pics though on my tinder, so it was definitely worth getting bloatminned just for the pics.



DidntRead said:


> Bloatmaxxed slayer tbh
> Where are you planning to go next?



I'm back in Thailand for the next few months sadly. I wanna check out China at some point, think that'll be next on the list.

I'd love to do South America too but flight costs are prohibitively expensive and it takes ages to get there (SEA is like, the worst starting point for getting to somewhere like Columbia or Argentina).



Darth Cialis said:


> itsOVER narcymaxxing and wannabechadmaxxing as usual. Thread is probably against the rules too as usual.



Keep barking for me dog, I live in your head rent free.







Chico Chicowski said:


> place for an ad
> contact pm
> 
> btw mirin fcking the 16 yo -
> ...



Yeah, usually 22 or 23. There's quite a few 16/17 year olds on dating apps there - more than in Thailand IME. Definitely a place to go if you wanna be banging that age range.


----------



## mesr (Aug 29, 2019)

how tall are you op and what's your real age?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 29, 2019)

Some good slaying...

Did you see many Russian girls on Tinder in Danang.. That place is a big holiday spot for Russian tourists


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

mesr said:


> View attachment 103396
> 
> 
> how tall are you op and what's your real age?



171cm, age 28.



Mr_Norwood said:


> Some good slaying...
> 
> Did you see many Russian girls on Tinder in Danang.. That place is a big holiday spot for Russian tourists



There were a handful like any other tourist spot. Not that many though - 95% of foids were still Vietnamese.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 29, 2019)

Do you never have any issues with girls finding black hairs of other girls in your bed and in the shower?

When i was in Asia half my time was spent crawling along the floors hunting for hairs


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 29, 2019)

Betabuxx written over your face


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Do you never have any issues with girls finding black hairs of other girls in your bed and in the shower?
> 
> When i was in Asia half my time was spent crawling along the floors hunting for hairs



I do try and have a quick sweep of the place before a new foid comes round.

Thankfully though in Asia...they pretty much ALL have black hair, so it's not neccesarily that you're totally busted if she sees one on your bed. Could have just as easily been one of her own hairs.


Yoyome99 said:


> Betabuxx written over your face



Virgin all over yours.


----------



## Germania (Aug 29, 2019)

Incel in the west, slayer in SEA!
What's your job mate? You are traveling all the time


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 29, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Chico said it best about the gym:
> 
> View attachment 103391


Chico is 9/10% bf and has a decently muscular body also.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice results mane, but u have bloated yourself again, u were my inspiration to get lean.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 29, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> It's good in HCMC. I ran out of foids to swipe on after 4 days in Danang - and that's without (((tinderplus))), so it's not that I was swiping loads each day.
> 
> Chico said it best about the gym:
> 
> ...


How do you make money?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

Germania said:


> Incel in the west, slayer in SEA!
> What's your job mate? You are traveling all the time



ESL teaching these days. After I've finished up here though I'll go back to NEETdom, since I spend only a tiny amount of what I earn since I've got no friends and no life.



SirGey said:


> Nice results mane, but u have bloated yourself again, u were my inspiration to get lean.



Holiday times food is too good tbh. I'll do an Auschwitz cut again soon.

Tbh, one of the main benefits - i.e. the decent pictures taken when looksmaxed - are still felt today, as I still use those pics on tinder.



EternalLearner said:


> How do you make money?



For a few years I was on studybux/maxing out credit cards and other loans and not repaying em.

Now teaching English, but I'll be NEET again soon.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 29, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> ESL teaching these days. After I've finished up here though I'll go back to NEETdom, since I spend only a tiny amount of what I earn since I've got no friends and no life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gl


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Aug 29, 2019)

pisslord said:


> brutal jbw and locationmaxx pill


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 29, 2019)

You couldve slay'n even more if you were lean, man


----------



## Bullpill (Aug 29, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> ESL teaching these days. After I've finished up here though I'll go back to NEETdom, since I spend only a tiny amount of what I earn since I've got no friends and no life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do you weight ? Aren't you going to have troubles for not paying your loans?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> You couldve slay'n even more if you were lean, man



Probably, yeah. But still had a nice time tbh.



Bullpill said:


> How much do you weight ? Aren't you going to have troubles for not paying your loans?



Like 61-62kg now.

And nah I'll never pay back a penny to this Jew controlled society. Oh vey goy, just wageslave and (((contribute))) resources while Chad and Stacy fuck each other.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 29, 2019)

Was it easier there or in Thailand ?


----------



## SHARK (Aug 29, 2019)

Honestly you’re not that bad looking I’m surprised most of your lays are ugly besides the last girl. Get what you can get though.

You look super young for 28 do you have a skincare routine or something.

Also I have like $4k to my name how long could I stay there with that much money


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

NCT said:


> Was it easier there or in Thailand ?



Thailand is easier, Vietnam has better girls.



SHARK said:


> Honestly you’re not that bad looking I’m surprised most of your lays are ugly besides the last girl. Get what you can get though.
> 
> You look super young for 28 do you have a skincare routine or something.
> 
> Also I have like $4k to my name how long could I stay there with that much money



Started wearing sunscreen last month. Other than that I've never done anything with skin.

With all budgets it's gonna really dependent on what you want to do. A cheapish but still ok AirBNB is $15 a night, or you can rent a place on a long term lease for like $250 a month. Food can be a few coins a day up to like $40 if you insist on eating in fancy restaurants each night. Same deal with drinking. Transport is always cheap - a ride from one side of the city to the other costs like $1.50.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 29, 2019)

that poor virgin
got her pride took by a tourist


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 29, 2019)

I want to leave my wage cage and move to SEA


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 29, 2019)

The first and last girl were really attractive. 
Do you think going abroad to fuck prime pussy works if I still look young like a teen myself? Or does it work better for older people who look like they have money?


----------



## Bullpill (Aug 29, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Probably, yeah. But still had a nice time tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much money did you "borrowed" from the bank?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> The first and last girl were really attractive.
> Do you think going abroad to fuck prime pussy works if I still look young like a teen myself? Or does it work better for older people who look like they have money?



Looking young will always be best, since prime foids don't give a damn about money.

You'll want to agefraud your tinder to early 20s, then you pick up the college age crowd.


Bullpill said:


> how much money did you "borrowed" from the bank?



Like 8k GBP. My student debt is over 50k though.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 29, 2019)

Holy fuck I frown on fucking the young chick pedo alert but the other girls were ugly af except the last one. Shitty video btw of the last 4. Good for you. I need to go there once I graduate and use tinder


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> *Holy fuck I frown on fucking the young chick pedo alert* but the other girls were ugly af except the last one. Shitty video btw of the last 4. Good for you. I need to go there once I graduate and use tinder



*



*


----------



## fOreVER (Aug 29, 2019)

I was gonna go to the phillipines this summer but my brother failed all of his classes and my dad was so pissed off. I was gonna fuck so many filipinas. I literally have a married filipona on my facebook begging to videocall me as i wank


----------



## Bullpill (Aug 29, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Looking young will always be best, since prime foids don't give a damn about money.
> 
> You'll want to agefraud your tinder to early 20s, then you pick up the college age crowd.
> 
> ...


What's going to happen when the bank asks you to pay it back? Do you have any idea?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 29, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> What's going to happen when the bank asks you to pay it back? Do you have any idea?



Lol, nothing happens. It just gets sent to collections who send begging letters. Dont even get those since I never gave them a forwarding address.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Aug 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Holy fuck I frown on fucking the young chick pedo alert but the other girls were ugly af except the last one. Shitty video btw of the last 4. Good for you. I need to go there once I graduate and use tinder



Whites only sir.


----------



## fOreVER (Aug 29, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Whites only sir.


Lmfaoo noodlewhores fuck anything non asian


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 29, 2019)

OP are you enjoying your life? Serious


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Aug 30, 2019)

nelson said:


> OP are you enjoying your life? Serious



No, you are.


----------



## Zyros (Aug 30, 2019)

Why did you get bloat again? your leanmaxxing thread was pretty solid

How do you meen so many girls in such a short period of time? dating apps?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 30, 2019)

nelson said:


> OP are you enjoying your life? Serious



It's ok I guess. Mogs the UK.



Zyros said:


> Why did you get bloat again? your leanmaxxing thread was pretty solid
> 
> How do you meen so many girls in such a short period of time? dating apps?



Well I only really leaned out so I could get a lay in Russia. Once I'd done that, the objective was complete and I had no real reason to maintain it after that.

Always use tinder/badoo. Obviously I'm using my lean pics on those.


----------



## mr contemptuous (Aug 30, 2019)

last foid looks nice


----------



## Zyros (Aug 30, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> It's ok I guess. Mogs the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait you use your lean pics but show up fatter? don't they say anything?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 30, 2019)

Zyros said:


> wait you use your lean pics but show up fatter? don't they say anything?



I dont always get laid on every date ofc, and I'm sure it's 'costing' me some pussy. No one's outright called me out for it though.


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 30, 2019)

I guess is just about having the balls to meet girls.....


----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Aug 30, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Lol, nothing happens. It just gets sent to collections who send begging letters. Dont even get those since I never gave them a forwarding address.


You would be an inspiration to all wagecucked students in the west.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 30, 2019)

Congrats OP. I like your candid attitude to life. You seem like you do not get attached to these girls. Is your goal to just slay for the rest of your life and NEET lol?


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 30, 2019)

GOAT looksmax poster


----------



## Jecht (Aug 30, 2019)

I didn't know you, you're a hero of this site.
Perfect skin, white teeth, blue eyes, good hair and eyebrows in a average face = JBW slayer.


----------



## Chuck14 (Aug 30, 2019)

@itsOVER 

So the virgin (Foid 5) fucked you after the first date? Are you sure she was a virgin, foids lie about everything - she may have just been on her period.

I’m not fucked a virgin yet but I found it bizarre she wouldn’t try and get a few free meals before getting rammed.

I’ve no reason to doubt you but it seems bizarre


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 30, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Congrats OP. I like your candid attitude to life. You seem like you do not get attached to these girls. Is your goal to just slay for the rest of your life and NEET lol?



Pretty much. I'm looking forward to getting back to NEETdom. I dunno how the normies do this wagecucking shit for 40-45 years non-stop.



Chuck14 said:


> @itsOVER
> 
> So the virgin (Foid 5) fucked you after the first date? Are you sure she was a virgin, foids lie about everything - she may have just been on her period.
> 
> ...



It takes a while to penetrate a genuine virgin, way longer than a foid who has had sex before. Plus, if the foid says she's a virgin, and bleeds when you fuck her...at some point you're just gonna have to trust that this is the case. So no, I guess I'm not 'sure', but the only way to be sure of something like that would be to have a doctor perform a medical examination before sex. She was hard to penetrate + bled + told me she was a virgin, so it all aligns up.

Yeah, she fucked after the first date. This isn't as unusual as it might seem though. Most girls that you will end up fucking, you'll fuck on the first date IME. If she's making you wait, she's not into you.


----------



## rawdogprince (Aug 31, 2019)

Are you happy? What are your life goals? Seems like a sad existence to me. Not talking shit. Genuinely curious.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 31, 2019)

so you used tinder? thats how you met these girls?


so how does it all happen? sounds pretty awk, do you just match on tinder and inv them home to bang? then say goodbye?


----------



## Mansnob (Aug 31, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> solid post. how is the tinder scene there ?
> 
> you need to hit the gym and change haircut


None of that matters if you're white in Asia


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> Are you happy? What are your life goals? Seems like a sad existence to me. Not talking shit. Genuinely curious.



Only life goal really is to fuck girls. I dont give a shit about anything career or wagecuck related.



ZUZZCEL said:


> so you used tinder? thats how you met these girls?
> 
> 
> so how does it all happen? sounds pretty awk, do you just match on tinder and inv them home to bang? then say goodbye?



You normally invite them either to you room, or to a coffee date. Then try get them back to your room, and make a move there.

I said goodbye to 3/5 of them, but kept girl number 3 and 5 around for the rest of the trip after I'd met them. That's cos they were particular high value to meet, due to being either young or hot.


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 31, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> None of that matters if you're white in Asia


so you become an ugly fat fuck and dont looksmax bcause it doesnt matter ?


----------



## Chuck14 (Aug 31, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> so you become an ugly fat fuck and dont looksmax bcause it doesnt matter ?



I wouldn’t care about canthal tilts or any of that shit if I was Chad and fucking girls regularly.

Why bother looksmaxing, if not to fuck?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> so you become an ugly fat fuck and dont looksmax bcause it doesnt matter ?



Gym isnt a looksmax anyway, it's a cope.


----------



## ibetucnt (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Gym isnt a looksmax anyway, it's a cope.


keep coping 

had a bunch of girls approach me and touch me in clubs in SEA bcs my body is 10/10


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Gym isnt a looksmax anyway, it's a cope.


Do you have rich parents? Even if you are teaching English you need money for flights etc? Do you live with your parents when you arrive back in England or are you constantly travelling?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> keep coping
> 
> had a bunch of girls approach me and touch me in clubs in SEA bcs my body is 10/10



Proof 404 not found and no evidence that it was about body anyway.

It's all about face, no need to gymcel.



VirtueSignaller said:


> Do you have rich parents? Even if you are teaching English you need money for flights etc? Do you live with your parents when you arrive back in England or are you constantly travelling?



I dont go back to England and no my parents dont give me anything. Return flight to Vietnam is like 100 bux, not exactly a big deal.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Proof 404 not found and no evidence that it was about body anyway.
> 
> It's all about face, no need to gymcel.
> 
> ...


I read a few of your incels posts, do you still hold the view that men are permanently damaged if they don't have sex in their teens? Do you feel your damage has been assuaged by all the recent slays?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> I read a few of your incels posts, do you still hold the view that men are permanently damaged if they don't have sex in their teens? Do you feel your damage has been assuaged by all the recent slays?



Yes I still hold there's irreparable damage. Even 18 is too late, and 17 is seriously pushing it. 16 is the last age you can lose your virginity and have no bitterness, IMO.


----------



## Gandhi’s Eyearea (Aug 31, 2019)

All subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yes I still hold there's irreparable damage. Even 18 is too late, and 17 is seriously pushing it. 16 is the last age you can lose your virginity and have no bitterness, IMO.


At least you can take your aggression out on the slays now lol.


Gandhi’s Eyearea said:


> All subhuman


Cope.


----------



## Gandhi’s Eyearea (Aug 31, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Do you never have any issues with girls finding black hairs of other girls in your bed and in the shower?
> 
> When i was in Asia half my time was spent crawling along the floors hunting for hairs


High inhibition


----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yes I still hold there's irreparable damage. Even 18 is too late, and 17 is seriously pushing it. 16 is the last age you can lose your virginity and have no bitterness, IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 31, 2019)

Imagine being the father of this girl. Seeing that smug face posting on a lookism forum. Fucking lol.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Aug 31, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Imagine being the father of this girl. Seeing that smug face posting on a lookism forum. Fucking lol.
> 
> View attachment 104347


I still can't fucking comprehend how thia guy banged that sweet cute pussy. I guess just being white in SEA works


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yes I still hold there's irreparable damage. Even 18 is too late, and 17 is seriously pushing it. 16 is the last age you can lose your virginity and have no bitterness, IMO.



We are doomed to the autism forever, the body may ascend, but the mind never will.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

SirGey said:


> We are doomed to the autism forever, the body may ascend, but the mind never will.



Yeah it's not over for getting laid full stop if you didn't in your early-mid teens.

It's over for 'living a normal life' though.


----------



## SHARK (Aug 31, 2019)

SquareChinOrDeath said:


>


Sucks bro doesn’t it. Missing out on teen love will damage you and the rest of your life will be playing catch up.


----------



## Bullpill (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yeah it's not over for getting laid full stop if you didn't in your early-mid teens.
> 
> It's over for 'living a normal life' though.


 I Was wondering... what are you doing of yours days? since you're an expat-neet for years now.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

Bullpill said:


> I Was wondering... what are you doing of yours days? since you're an expat-neet for years now.



I'm wagecucking Monday-Friday. I don't technically have to do this, however, I have something special planned, which may well secure a NEET future for many years for just a few months wagecuckery.

When I'm not working I just LDAR all day tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 31, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I'm wagecucking Monday-Friday. I don't technically have to do this, however, I have something special planned, which may well secure a NEET future for many years for just a few months wagecuckery.
> 
> When I'm not working I just LDAR all day tbh.


Something special planned? Elab?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 31, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Something special planned? Elab?



I can't really until it's done. I'll make a thread if it all comes off though. We're talking like 4-6 months, so don't expect anything quick.


----------



## OldRooster (Sep 1, 2019)

Have not been to any of those countries. but the vietnamize girls I have seen in the US are better looking that Korean or Thai girls


----------



## itsOVER (Sep 1, 2019)

OldRooster said:


> Have not been to any of those countries. but the vietnamize girls I have seen in the US are better looking that Korean or Thai girls



I'm very sure Vietnamese are hotter than Koreans. Unfortunately, no one here will be convinced, cos...

1) There's a strong belief on this forum that 'what is harder to get must also be better'.

2) Kpop stars are hot, and that's the frame of reference koreaboos use. Even though they'll never meet a Korean like that.

And yeah, concerning Thais, Vietnanese are much better and it's not even close.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 1, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yes I still hold there's irreparable damage. Even 18 is too late, and 17 is seriously pushing it. 16 is the last age you can lose your virginity and have no bitterness, IMO.



This rings true for me.. I lost my V at 21.. and since then my whole life has been one big obsession wtih pussy.
I more than made up for it in my early 20s and slayed way more than all of my age peers.. but that pain is still there in the back of my mind.. 
I'm 33 now and still obsessed with slaying as much as possible


----------



## itsOVER (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> This rings true for me.. I lost my V at 21.. and since then my whole life has been one big obsession wtih pussy.
> I more than made up for it in my early 20s and slayed way more than all of my age peers.. but that pain is still there in the back of my mind..
> I'm 33 now and still obsessed with slaying as much as possible



Its a void that can never be filled, no matter how many girls you fuck, no matter how many JB's you bang, no matter how many virginities you take. If you didn't get that love at 14-16 (and especially 14-18), you're perma-fucked.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 1, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Its a void that can never be filled, no matter how many girls you fuck, no matter how many JB's you bang, no matter how many virginities you take. If you didn't get that love at 14-16 (and especially 14-18), you're perma-fucked.





Mr_Norwood said:


> This rings true for me.. I lost my V at 21.. and since then my whole life has been one big obsession wtih pussy.
> I more than made up for it in my early 20s and slayed way more than all of my age peers.. but that pain is still there in the back of my mind..
> I'm 33 now and still obsessed with slaying as much as possible



This shit hits close to home for me. I am 31 y/o incel and am recently embarked on a journey to undergo multiple plastic surgery procedures to basically change the fundamental nature of who I look like and become more attractive. It's like, ever since I turned 29-30, doing everything I can to preserve whatever shreds of my youth (as well as any hope of still becoming attractive to decent-looking girls in their mid-20s) has become the primary focus in my life, taking precedence even over my career and status as a graduate school student.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 1, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> This shit hits close to home for me. I am 31 y/o incel and am recently embarked on a journey to undergo multiple plastic surgery procedures to basically change the fundamental nature of who I look like and become more attractive. It's like, ever since I turned 29-30, doing everything I can to preserve whatever shreds of my youth (as well as any hope of still becoming attractive to decent-looking girls in their mid-20s) has become the primary focus in my life, taking precedence even over my career and status as a graduate school student.



Fucked my relationships up as well over the years.

Didn't appreciate or care much about them (except 1). Always had slaying others in the back of my mind.

My recent Ukrainian gf was lovely... Any normal person would have treasured her and did everything to make it work.

Not me though.. I'm a fuckup


----------



## SurgerySoon (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Fucked my relationships up as well over the years.
> 
> Didn't appreciate or care much about them (except 1). Always had slaying others in the back of my mind.
> 
> ...



I've never even had a GF, so at least you've got that going for you. It sounds sad, but ironically enough, as I've gotten older I've come to realize that I value having the freedom to do virtually anything I want as long as I don't have to work or deal with school shit. So at this point, all I'm interested in doing is everythingmaxxing (facemaxxing, collagenmaxxing, roidmaxxing, HGHmaxxing, you name it) so that I can basically have the occasional ONS with an okay-looking girl that I meet at a bar/club (also going to be moving to a big city in less than a year that is basically known as the party capitol of the US).


----------



## SHARK (Sep 1, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Its a void that can never be filled, no matter how many girls you fuck, no matter how many JB's you bang, no matter how many virginities you take. If you didn't get that love at 14-16 (and especially 14-18), you're perma-fucked.





SurgerySoon said:


> This shit hits close to home for me. I am 31 y/o incel and am recently embarked on a journey to undergo multiple plastic surgery procedures to basically change the fundamental nature of who I look like and become more attractive. It's like, ever since I turned 29-30, doing everything I can to preserve whatever shreds of my youth (as well as any hope of still becoming attractive to decent-looking girls in their mid-20s) has become the primary focus in my life, taking precedence even over my career and status as a graduate school student.


----------



## itsOVER (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Fucked my relationships up as well over the years.
> 
> Didn't appreciate or care much about them (except 1). Always had slaying others in the back of my mind.
> 
> ...



Yep, can relate to this. Had plenty of really nice girlfriends over the years - good looking girls who loved me a ton...I always ended up fucking it up. Every time.


----------



## rawdogprince (Sep 1, 2019)

What do you talk to them about if you just LDAR all day? How do you explain your life situation? Do they find it strange that you are a white guy living in Asia? Do you have family that you talk to?


----------



## mrfister (Sep 1, 2019)

cant see the tinder pics?


----------



## Lumbersexual (Sep 1, 2019)

Quality post. That last girl is very nice


----------



## Mansnob (Sep 1, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> so you become an ugly fat fuck and dont looksmax bcause it doesnt matter ?


Yup. Seen it happen Asian bitches don't care, an obese white guy is Chad compared to the Asian men there


----------



## Cleftcel (Sep 2, 2019)

inspirational


----------



## itsOVER (Sep 2, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> What do you talk to them about if you just LDAR all day? How do you explain your life situation? Do they find it strange that you are a white guy living in Asia? Do you have family that you talk to?



I legit talk to them about lookism, dedsrs.

As for my life situation, I just say I hate my home country and decided to live in Vietnam/Thailand/wherever (always tell em you live there, then you can get the 'looking for long term' type foids, as well as ONS sluts who don't mind being pumped and dumped).

I talk to my family fairly infrequently.



mrfister said:


> cant see the tinder pics?



Scroll down, the formatting on the post is shit.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 2, 2019)

You seem like a weird guy judging from the pics, I don't understand why any of these girls are comfortable sleeping with you.


----------



## hopemaxxer (Sep 2, 2019)

post the pic of the blood on the bed sheets


----------



## itsOVER (Sep 2, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> post the pic of the blood on the bed sheets


----------



## hopemaxxer (Sep 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 105518



slayer tbh ngl


----------



## jefferson (Sep 2, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Imagine being the father of this girl. Seeing that smug face posting on a lookism forum. Fucking lol.
> 
> View attachment 104347


damn he really did bloatmax.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 2, 2019)

fuck


----------



## Kill_Jew (Sep 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> ESL teaching these days.
> 
> Now teaching English, but I'll be NEET again soon.


Sounds like a dream job tbh. How do I get into doing that? I only know English and am on my 2nd year of my undergraduate in civil engineering. Is that enough?


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 7, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Its a void that can never be filled, no matter how many girls you fuck, no matter how many JB's you bang, no matter how many virginities you take. If you didn't get that love at 14-16 (and especially 14-18), you're perma-fucked.


did have a typical teenage romance for over 2 years, but I don't have the feeling that I experienced something special. can anyone explain?


----------



## ovosoundszn (Oct 8, 2019)

This blows my mind, your ugly af yet ur fucking prime attractive women. You have to admit you at least look fucking retarded in those photos. Like high functioning autist. Lmao.bruh if thats u then i must looked like i forgot to wear my helmet everytime i leave the house, ppl probably question if i can use the bathroom by myself. Jesus.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 8, 2019)

ovosoundszn said:


> This blows my mind, your ugly af yet ur fucking prime attractive women. You have to admit you at least look fucking retarded in those photos. Like high functioning autist. Lmao.bruh if thats u then i must looked like i forgot to wear my helmet everytime i leave the house, ppl probably question if i can use the bathroom by myself. Jesus.



JBW theory


----------



## ovosoundszn (Oct 8, 2019)

SirGey said:


> JBW theory


Yo i swear seeing his post makes me question my mental sanity. Is NT theory and jbw legit? Like especially nt i def mog this guy facially. Im loosing my fucking mind fr


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 8, 2019)

ovosoundszn said:


> Yo i swear seeing his post makes me question my mental sanity. Is NT theory and jbw legit? Like especially nt i def mog this guy facially. Im loosing my fucking mind fr



Why does it question your mental sanity? Good looking women have dated average to below average guys forever since the beginning of our species. OP isn't even that ugly either tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 8, 2019)

ovosoundszn said:


> Yo i swear seeing his post makes me question my mental sanity. Is NT theory and jbw legit? Like especially nt i def mog this guy facially. Im loosing my fucking mind fr



Joined Oct 6


----------



## ovosoundszn (Oct 8, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Why does it question your mental sanity? Good looking women have dated average to below average guys forever since the beginning of our species. OP isn't even that ugly either tbh


Op looks goofy , its crazy how a kid like him can take a hot girls virginity. I question my sanity only because then if he can do that, then i must be insane because i mog him faceally with same height and im incel at 18. Either my perception of bueaty is fucked or NT theory is legit. I really feel like im missing something in general. Can you at least agree with me that op looks fucking stupid in his selfies. If he was in the states itd be over


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 8, 2019)

ovosoundszn said:


> Op looks goofy , its crazy how a kid like him can take a hot girls virginity. I question my sanity only because then if he can do that, then i must be insane because i mog him faceally with same height and im incel at 18. Either my perception of bueaty is fucked or NT theory is legit. I really feel like im missing something in general. Can you at least agree with me that op looks fucking stupid in his selfies. If he was in the states itd be over



The states are not an accurate depiction of the world as a whole. Although it's absolutely moving in this direction for sure...

But in many other countries...Men with money and resources still can get many young, attractive mates fairly easily due to the high levels of poverty in the lower classes.

Women choosing their men for mates based on personal perferance opposed to need usually means a society is thriving economically - has high levels of freedom and equality...As well as freedom of religion, speech and life choices.

Good for moral and social justice from an outsider standpoint...But ready to blow from the inside at any point.


----------



## ovosoundszn (Oct 8, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> The states are not an accurate depiction of the world as a whole. Although it's absolutely moving in this direction for sure...
> 
> But in many other countries...Men with money and resources still can get many young, attractive mates fairly easily due to the high levels of poverty in the lower classes.
> 
> ...


What is the minimum height and psl of a man who can be as succesful as op in the country he went to (vietnam?) What your saying makes sense im curious if you think the girl op has relations with were genuinley attracted to him?


----------



## ptethisbs (Oct 8, 2019)

lol why this guy always get banned? quality threads always. 
this guy gives me motivation to SEAmaxx.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 14, 2019)

XD


----------



## wristcel (Nov 13, 2019)

This dude is just porking his was through SEA, collecting 16 year old foids virginities like stamps! Inspiring


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

didnt read tales from the basement


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

op is indeed a faggot


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 13, 2019)

I am really not attracted to this kind if girls. They look so weak and submissive. High E arrogant partysluts with big asses, fat titts and fillers in their lips are just my type.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 20, 2019)

travel to South America and report tbh


----------



## wristcel (Nov 20, 2019)

The mans provided as much proof as possible. He's a slayer out there!! Collecting them Vcards!


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Dec 12, 2019)

dude is slaying while we all rot


----------



## Atman (Dec 12, 2019)

Why does he get banned for making an interesting high effort post?
Meanwhile 90%+ of the threads on this forum are low IQ one line OPs.

He demonstrated that feminism and socialism haven't spread to every corner of this planet yet.
There is still some time left to abuse wealth inequality. Pop those third world cherries guys!


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 12, 2019)

He is bloatmaxxed and still has better cheekbones than me brutal maxilla pill


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 12, 2019)

Man all I see is flatfaced gooks


Atman said:


> Why does he get banned for making an interesting high effort post?
> Meanwhile 90%+ of the threads on this forum are low IQ one line OPs.
> 
> He demonstrated that feminism and socialism haven't spread to every corner of this planet yet.
> There is still some time left to abuse wealth inequality. Pop those third world cherries guys!


He got banned for doxxing someone


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 6, 2020)

Legendary thread.
If you're white and incel in the west you have literally no reason not to SEAmaxx.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## cyberjap (Mar 14, 2020)

fucked a 16yr old nigga what oh nvm everything’s normal on this forum


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Mar 15, 2020)

cyberjap said:


> fucked a 16yr old nigga what oh nvm everything’s normal on this forum


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

ovosoundszn said:


> Op looks goofy , its crazy how a kid like him can take a hot girls virginity. I question my sanity only because then if he can do that, then i must be insane because i mog him faceally with same height and im incel at 18. Either my perception of bueaty is fucked or NT theory is legit. I really feel like im missing something in general. Can you at least agree with me that op looks fucking stupid in his selfies. If he was in the states itd be over


OP isn't NT. He's a turbo-autist framecel manlet. Doesn't matter to noodles though - they see white skin and their pussy goes:


The only theory @itsOVER's escapades prove is JBW.


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 15, 2020)

Slayer
But them girls are ugly af


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2020)

Holy shit gook women are the property of white men😂😂😂😂


Lightbulb said:


> Slayer
> But them girls are ugly af


last one is decent


----------



## TITUS (Nov 20, 2020)

Seems you got not excuse now to keep being a virgin, save 500 bux for a 1 month trip to Vietnam and score some gooks, they probably want to wife you. Stop complaining.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Dec 21, 2020)

ROFL, i clapped the foid nr 4 as well in Hcmc


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jan 16, 2021)

Based


----------



## Deleted member 761 (Jun 4, 2021)

Anyone has ItsOver discord? I would like to speak with him


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 4, 2021)

itsOVER said:


> Spent 3 weeks in Vietnam this month, thought I'd type up a report. In my opinion, tt's not as easy as Thailand or the Philippines, but the girls are generally better. If you're staying for more than a couple of weeks and are interested in potentially getting a hot girlfriend rather than racking up lots of numbers, I'd say Vietnam is the place you want to be.
> 
> Trip highlights
> 
> ...


@OOGABOOGA the 5th bitch straight up lost her virginity to him, white worship at its finest


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 4, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @OOGABOOGA the 5th bitch straight up lost her virginity to him, white worship at its finest


Keep researching for me my abused dog


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 4, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @OOGABOOGA the 5th bitch straight up lost her virginity to him, white worship at its finest


Hahahahaha he’s a 5’7 bloated low tier normie autist and he got them purely off jbw and my pheno is better than his not, to mention mogging him in every other trait too 

shiiiiiiiiieeeeeet


----------



## wristcel (Nov 11, 2021)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 105518






slayer!


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 11, 2021)

legend. im gonna follow in this guys exact footsteps within the next year. anyone got his contact info? hes banned from here and lookism


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 25, 2021)

@itsOVER you know you can post again, right?


----------



## Pendejo (Dec 25, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @itsOVER you know you can post again, right?


Nigga why are you so invested on getting that mf to post his JBW tales here?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 25, 2021)

Pendejo said:


> Nigga why are you so invested on getting that mf to post his JBW tales here?


he's the one that inspired me to visit asia and experience the life of a king for a few weeks, truly a legend


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 25, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> he's the one that inspired me to visit asia and experience the life of a king for a few weeks, truly a legend


Jbw?


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Dec 25, 2021)

funny enough i fucked foid nr4 as well and i was after this guy kekW, considering i mog this dude to death and back, blackpill debunked. JBW confirmed.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Jbw?


white enough for asia, even though i'm half sand


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 25, 2021)

Pendejo said:


> Nigga why are you so invested on getting that mf to post his JBW tales here?


The threads of @itsOVER
Are good to show to white men, that say they are incel.

Incel white guy, almost doesn't exist.
No, white dude satingithey incel. You are not..
You are volcel or poorcel.

Because you are just a 16 hour flight and $1300 flight ticket away. From experiencing Chadlite or better type of dating life.


----------



## _____ (Dec 25, 2021)

Can he still run teacher game?


----------



## ROTTING (Dec 25, 2021)

It's over


----------



## Pendejo (Dec 25, 2021)

ROTTING said:


> View attachment 1458603
> 
> It's over


Inb4 all he does is start spamming Nibba doxx again


----------



## ROTTING (Dec 25, 2021)

Pendejo said:


> Inb4 all he does is start spamming Nibba doxx again


At least it's not JBW tales


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 25, 2021)

ROTTING said:


> At least it's not JBW tales


Poorcel, volcel or deformed?


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 25, 2021)

_____ said:


> Can he still run teacher game?



holy shit it's over 
thankfully they're warning thai girls and not vietnamese girls


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 5, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> holy shit it's over
> thankfully they're warning thai girls and not vietnamese girls


agree, i need to slay my 2/3 new Viet girls weekly kekW 🤤🤤

still that is just a shitty thing to impregnate girls and leave, fucking retard tbh.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 22, 2022)

why this guy frequently checks the site but not post anymore. weird


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 22, 2022)

you're unbanned @itsOVER


----------



## BasedUgandacel (Mar 22, 2022)

Imagine being a 16yo bitch thinkin that a saintcel will fuck out of ur shithole to get of ur europe, all of this dedication to end on a blackpill forum 

She's probly on a edge to rope

Very based Saint ItsOver the community will always remember ur dedication and workrate


----------



## King Kali (Apr 3, 2022)

@itsOVER Brah


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 4, 2022)

@itsOVER Why u snitch on Nibba now the Thai Nine snitch on u that’s karma mah boy


----------



## Danish_Retard (Apr 4, 2022)

_____ said:


> Can he still run teacher game?





TeenAscender said:


> @itsOVER Why u snitch on Nibba now the Thai Nine snitch on u that’s karma mah boy





khvirgin said:


> holy shit it's over
> thankfully they're warning thai girls and not vietnamese girls


If you translate the first reply she is defending wanting jbw





jfl @ these noodles


----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 8, 2022)




----------

